
Codemoji - doener
https://codemoji.org/#/welcome
======
johnhattan
Best of luck to 'em. A few years ago I had an awesome idea for a gizmo called
"Cryptotwit" where people could send their friends encrypted tweets and
challenge 'em to unscramble them. I was so confident that I followed up with
"Hangtwit" that let you make tweets into playable hangman games.

And it totally bombed. Nobody got it and nobody played it.

If this one succeeds, I can at least pretend that I was ahead of my time :)

~~~
cdubzzz
When I was in Peace Corps I had a lot of free time and made a hobby of
constructing crosswords and crypto puzzles. It was a lot of fun and other
volunteers enjoyed them. I thought for a while about developing something
around that, like a community focused on creating and publishing puzzles for
fun, but never got beyond that. Tweeting integration sounds like it could have
cool!

~~~
ionwake
Can I ask why you joined the peace corps? I have pondered about doing so
myself, thanks !

------
qwertyuiop924
To Mozilla's credit, they're always doing interesting projects like this. This
is not quite as cool as some of their other projects, which in turn are not as
cool as ANY of the projects Eric Wastl puts out (Advent of Code, Synacor
Challenge). But it's still cool.

------
metasean
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12010887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12010887)

------
Fej
Shift ciphers are cool and all... but are there any learning tools like this
to teach people, say, AES, or Diffie-Hellman(-Merkle)?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Well, no. This is really about teaching people the basics. Teaching people the
math behind AES and DH would be madness.

------
asib
> Pick an emoji and Codemoji will use it in a unique formula to scramble your
> message.

This seems a bit misleading - it feels like they're implying it's some
proprietary algorithm, when it's just a plain Caesar cipher.

~~~
r-w
Yes, but the procession of emoji seems to be different from the order
specified in Unicode, so it’s slightly more complicated than a regular Caesar
shift.

------
percept
Smart design--somebody had fun with this one.

